# HR 24-100 or HR 24-200 which is better?



## Flyboy31 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have to get rid of one of the HR 24-100 or HR 24-200 and I don't know what the difference is in these models! Need some help, please.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

They are the same. Close your eyes and pick one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The last 3 digits is the number for the actual manufacturer of the unit. If you look at the list you can pick a manufacturer that you feel more comfortable with , if that matters.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

See this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/183932-best-hr24-manufacturer/


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Copied from a post by TorinTPG:

-100 = Formally Thomson / RCA, then Audiovox, now Technicolor

-200 = Samsung


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Which one has the fewest recordings (or more that you don't care about)?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

The 200. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> The 200.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


Explain...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Because its made by Samsung.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's no speed difference.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I had HR 22-100 and it was the biggest POC directv ever leased.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think that award still goes to the H20-600.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I think that award still goes to the H20-600.


agreed!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I think that award still goes to the H20-600.


No because it was the First version of DirecTV's Mpeg 4 receivers ever , It had an excuse. 
3rd series of an HR should have been profected.
Clearly wasn't.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

It's too bad the H20-600 had so many issues. It had the best ota tuner by a wide margin.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm really surprised the 24-100s work as well as they do. But, I think the 24-200 is, by far, the better DVR. I own several 24-100s and have had a few 24-200s, all owned and the 100s are, as usual, cheaply built. Once you see the first 100 on any model of HR it usually signifies the end of that model. I'd strongly suggest keeping that 24-200. The 24-100s seem to actually be a bit faster than the 24-500s, but that is about all I can say for them. 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

damondlt said:


> I had HR 22-100 and it was the biggest POC directv ever leased.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5


I am still stunned by the performance of the 24-100s. I never thought I"d actually have a 100 that worked. And worked well. Good point about the 22-100. But you could have said the same thing about any HR that ended in 100 prior to the advent of the 24-100.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> There's no speed difference.


If you get a chance, try this: I can double click on the red delete button on my 24-500s to delete a program or folder. I can't do that with a 24-100. I'm not sure, but I think that is because the processor in the 24-100s is better or faster than the 24-500's. Or perhaps the processor is the same, but something is definitely different. I've never tried that on my one 24-200.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> It's too bad the H20-600 had so many issues. It had the best ota tuner by a wide margin.


how about the H20-100


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

That model has a different ota tuner. The one in the -600 is the fifth generation LG tuner. It may have been improved on since then, but at the time it was the best available. The one I had was better than any other, including the -100 I have now and the AM21 I have.


----------

